# Hypno-fur



## Boarders0 (May 9, 2011)

I've been thoinking.  Hypnotism has long been used to make people cluck like chickens, bark like dogs and ect.  I have recently been learning about hypnosis and realized that the furrie community probably would think on this more openly then some others would.  There would actually be an objective.   The idea is plant in the head a personal image of someones fursona that only activates with triggers pre determined by the subject.  Basically be able to transform at will into your fursona via hypnosis.  My question is would the community at large be open to this idea why or why not.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2011)

You've been beat to the idea multiple times, and the general consensus thus far has been, "it's a stupid idea".
Inb4 OP gets flamed :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 9, 2011)

There are people who have actually tried this shit. Apparently it works.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> There are people who have actually tried this shit. Apparently it works.


Oh dear god, Really?


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 9, 2011)

I strongly doubt that I, personally, would be susceptible or accepting of the idea enough for it to work on me. I have no doubt, however, about this working on the right individual. It's all in the mindset of the subject.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2011)

No because the idea is fucking stupid.


----------



## VoidBat (May 9, 2011)

What a horrible and distasteful idea, OP. This thread ought to be slapped like a red-haired stepchild, hard.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2011)

Eh...

Listen, I'll be blunt. I know someone who did this. Hypnotised themself into being a Jolteon. Apparently, it's not fun being a Jolteon with two legs and two arms and a human body.


----------



## Conker (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> Eh...
> 
> Listen, I'll be blunt. I know someone who did this. Hypnotised themself into being a Jolteon. Apparently, it's not fun being a Jolteon with two legs and two arms and a human body.


 This made me laugh harder than it should have.


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> Eh...
> 
> Listen, I'll be blunt. I know someone who did this. Hypnotised themself into being a Jolteon. Apparently, it's not fun being a Jolteon with two legs and two arms and a human body.


 Oh god, a method of creating otherkin D:


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god, a method of creating otherkin D:


 

That's.....sad and it makes me sad.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god, a method of creating otherkin D:


 
He's genuinely nice. He's just... also a Jolteon.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

You have a "yes" or "no" poll up but you never actually asked a question

Also no


----------



## Dreaming (May 9, 2011)

Just......No


----------



## Boarders0 (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh god, a method of creating otherkin D:


 For sure that is not what this is,  this is meant to be a temp/periodic opportunity that you can have fun with.  ( to me I believe otherkin are loons)


----------



## buni (May 9, 2011)

Gawrm.

Laundry list of caveats:
1) Hypnosis is...
1a) ... a load of crap. It's a clever blend of role-playing, relaxation-at-will, edge-play, and stage theatrics.
1b) ... dangerous. You can put stuff in your head that can cause embarrassment, impairment, or worse.
1c) ... actually more complex than this. There is a training aspect to it, practicing responding to a particular stimulus until doing so becomes more or less automatic. There is a role-playing aspect to it, giving yourself permission to push boundaries because you've been "triggered." One can almost always resist the urge to respond, but once the response is trained, the urge itself can take a while to go away. It's really not much more different from any other skill in that regard.
2) Hypnosis on others...
2a) ... pushes the consent boundary. If you're not careful on you formulate your triggers, you can theoretically leave things other people can find and use.
2b) ... takes work. The ancient mystics say, "what I tell you three times is true." It's really more like a thousand. Repetition is useful, but training somebody to be a hypnotic subject takes an investment of time and energy.
2c) ... requires a willing subject. Remembering what I said about stage theatrics, putting an unwilling subject under is possible but you're not going to get much in the way of decent results.

All that said, yes you could do it, if you were willing to spend the time and energy on it and you were the sort of person to be susceptible to hypnosis in the first place. Whether or not it would be worth the effort, only you could say.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

I was hoping this was going to somehow be related to the hypnotoad.

I was sad when it wasn't.


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> He's genuinely nice. He's just... also a Jolteon.


How would you even go about this?

And why a Jolteon? They're not even flying type :v



Boarders0 said:


> For sure that is not what this is,  this is meant to be a temp/periodic opportunity that you can have fun with.  ( to me I believe otherkin are loons)


 
It was a joke, yo.


----------



## Boarders0 (May 9, 2011)

Hypnosis is not difficult, If you understand what you are doing.  I have been studying it not a cursory glance.  You do need a willing subject but once trust and cooperation is given you can hypnotist anyone except if they are not fully in control of themselves.  You have to let someone put you under but even then if you decide that you don't want to do something you won't cause is a state where consious and unconscious are both fully present.  And when you are doing what you love to do most you may go into a hypnotic trance.  It is an entirely natural state that everyone goes through unless they have extreme mental impairments


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2011)

But it was fun being a jolteon, why are you laughing at me :V


----------



## Carnie (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> Eh...
> 
> Listen, I'll be blunt. I know someone who did this. Hypnotised themself into being a Jolteon. Apparently, it's not fun being a Jolteon with two legs and two arms and a human body.



Should have been an anthro Jolteon.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

I've personally done something like this to someone, at their consent. Or maybe it was my idea. Fuck if I remember

It works. It's also basically giving someone Schizo-Lite

Guy says it's fun though so \:3/


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> Eh...
> 
> Listen, I'll be blunt. I know someone who did this. Hypnotised themself into being a Jolteon. Apparently, it's not fun being a Jolteon with two legs and two arms and a human body.


 Did he just say jolteon or did he actually speak afterwards?


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I've personally done something like this to someone, at their consent. Or maybe it was my idea. Fuck if I remember
> 
> It works. It's also basically giving someone Schizo-Lite
> 
> Guy says it's fun though so \:3/


 
You heartless bastard. What happened?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> You heartless bastard. What happened?


 
What do you mean "what happened"

He's got his Sona living inside his head now, and he can be him whenever he's in a trance, if he or his hypnotist feel so inclined

nothing too exciting


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> What do you mean "what happened"
> 
> He's got his Sona living inside his head now, and he can be him whenever he's in a trance, if he or his hypnotist feel so inclined
> 
> nothing too exciting


 Oh, I thought you made some freakish manchild who thinks they're a wolf.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> Oh, I thought you made some freakish manchild who thinks they're a wolf.


Nope

That would be stupid

What could anyone possibly gain from that


----------



## Fay V (May 9, 2011)

As funny as it would seem hypnotism can be dangerous. You can do irreparable damage to a person. When my dad studied psych he met a person that couldn't see the number 3 anymore, or something like that. Just 3 had been wiped from their brain. 

It doesn't seem like a good idea to force something like this, especially when there's no point and purpose to it. Is it that you want to be more confident, interesting, whatever positive trait your fursona has that you don't? Well...go to therapy and work at it. Otherwise...you want to feel like a 7 foot tall fox? Why? especially when you know beforehand it's not true.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Oh the horror stories I could tell

if I knew any

Although I did hear that someone was hypnotized into liking babyfur

yum


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Oh the horror stories I could tell
> 
> if I knew any
> 
> ...


 I want to find whoever did that and bash his kneecaps in with a bat.


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Nope
> 
> That would be stupid
> 
> What could anyone possibly gain from that


 If you want to feel closer to your murrsona? I dunno

...Just how the fuck did you manage to hypnotize him?


----------



## buni (May 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> As funny as it would seem hypnotism can be dangerous. You can do irreparable damage to a person. When my dad studied psych he met a person that couldn't see the number 3 anymore, or something like that. Just 3 had been wiped from their brain.



One of my roommates skips four when she's under. She just doesn't count it, goes from three to five without noticing.



Fay V said:


> It doesn't seem like a good idea to force something like this, especially when there's no point and purpose to it.



The non-ruinous answer is that there can be point and purpose to it. Being able to swap reality tunnels on a whim is a pretty good self-diagnostic. Looking at ways in which one facet of self deals with problems compared to other facets is a good way to figure out the trick itself to become better at what one wants to be.

The ruinous answer is rule 34.



Fay V said:


> Otherwise...you want to feel like a 7 foot tall fox? Why? especially when you know beforehand it's not true.


 
Why marvel at an optical illusion or a stereogram? Why try to decipher sine-wave speech? This is just one more way of playing with the brain's processing power, and for the most part a relatively harmless one.

"Better the illusions that exalt us than ten-thousand truths." Alexander Pushkin


----------



## CannonFodder (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> ...Just how the fuck did you manage to hypnotize him?


 I take it you are part of the ten percent of people who can't be hypnotized also?


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I take it you are part of the ten percent of people who can't be hypnotized also?


 
When did I say annything about that?

Quit being dumb.


----------



## Aden (May 9, 2011)

Boarders0 said:


> For sure that is not what this is,  this is meant to be a temp/periodic opportunity that you can have fun with.


 
Yeah, man, have fun! Just go fucking around with your brain for the hell of it. I'm sure nothing could possibly go wrong.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I want to find whoever did that and bash his kneecaps in with a bat.


I wouldn't know. It's a friend of my ex's current boyfriend.  


Icky said:


> If you want to feel closer to your murrsona? I dunno
> 
> ...Just how the fuck did you manage to hypnotize him?


I did it by basically getting him as relaxed as I possibly could, and then I built a dreamscape around him. He was open to it, so it didn't take him long to get to the point of relaxation where he was actually seeing the landscape I was describing, then I got his mind to fill in details and find stuff. Sounds pretty lame but it actually worked after awhile, and I was able to issue simple commands like "You'll feel incredibly X at Y time"

Fun shit


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

SIX said:


> He's genuinely nice. He's just... also a Jolteon.


 
*suppresses giggle* x3c


----------



## Icky (May 9, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I wouldn't know. It's a friend of my ex's current boyfriend.
> 
> I did it by basically getting him as relaxed as I possibly could, and then I built a dreamscape around him. He was open to it, so it didn't take him long to get to the point of relaxation where he was actually seeing the landscape I was describing, then I got his mind to fill in details and find stuff. Sounds pretty lame but it actually worked after awhile, and I was able to issue simple commands like "You'll feel incredibly X at Y time"
> 
> Fun shit


 
are you a wizard


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Icky said:


> are you a wizard



I can try on you if you'd like ;3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 9, 2011)

Fursona hypnosis... no... >_>
Maybe other things... but I don't wanna be running down the streets screaming "I'M A LIZARD! I'M A FUCKING LIZARD!!! WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK!? WHY AM I A LIZARD!?" 

Thinking about though... I'd LOVE to do that to someone else. >:3c


----------



## illford baker (May 9, 2011)

you would have to believe in hypnosis and have a weak mind for hypnosis to take effect. But if you have a strong mind and don't believe in hypnosis then it wont work.


----------



## BRN (May 9, 2011)

illford baker said:


> you would have to believe in hypnosis and have a weak mind for hypnosis to take effect. But if you have a strong mind and don't believe in hypnosis then it wont work.


 
Firstly you have no idea what hypnosis is.

Secondly, what the hell is a 'strong' mind?


----------



## Ixtu (May 9, 2011)

Hahahaha i met these hypnofur guys when i was furst starting out in the fandom.
They were so full if fail i don't even know where to start...


----------



## Ixtu (May 9, 2011)

"Furst"??
Did i seriously just type that?
*Ixtu runs screaming down the highway now that she realizes there is no turning back from what she has become.*


----------



## Fay V (May 9, 2011)

buni said:


> snipped for length


 except that it can and does have negative effects that can't be reversed. I have wondered what it would be like to juggle knives, that doesn't mean I should. 

It is a good thing to use in a therapeutic way with professionals, but It seems like it's tempting the devil to do something of no therapeutic value for the hell of it.



illford baker said:


> you would have to believe in hypnosis and  have a weak mind for hypnosis to take effect. But if you have a strong  mind and don't believe in hypnosis then it wont work.


 you know the hypnosis you see in fantasy books isn't real hypnosis right?


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 9, 2011)

I keep hearing about this topic, it just sounds like something I'd be ashamed of afterward. 
I'll just stick to my regular insanity that people call therianthropy. kthx.


----------



## Mentova (May 9, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I'd rather not do something that could potentially fuck my mind just so I can pretend to be a man-fox.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 9, 2011)

Oh look this thread again.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'd rather not do something that could potentially fuck my mind just so I can pretend to be a man-fox.


 
The procedure's completely safe if you have someone trustworthy who knows their shit doing it :v


----------



## Ozriel (May 9, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'd rather not do something that could potentially fuck my mind just so I can pretend to be a man-fox.


 
Yes because next thing we need to hear is that a hypnotized man who thinks he's a fox arrested for indecent exposure...
Meaning the perp pulls down his pants, bends over and yells "Plough my furrow" or something along those lines.


----------



## buni (May 9, 2011)

_Edited: If I say I have two points, it helps to list both._



Fay V said:


> except that it can and does have negative effects that can't be reversed.



Two points on this:
1) Anything you can put in with training, you can take out with more training. The question is more a matter of effort and time than anything else. In the aforementioned case of the missing threes, I'm willing to bet that some of this can be overcome. I confess, I'd love to hear/see/know the details myself, if only to understand the contours of the actual problem. Fair note, I've only been working with hypnosis and mindplay for a few years, but one of my mates has been at it for about fifteen or so, so I've got some experience on which I can draw if I need it.
2) It's fair to say you can't "reverse" these things, but that's true of all training at some level. That is, in fact, the whole point of training. You're deliberately building a channel along which your thoughts naturally move to help you in some fashion. Most rote memorization is the same kind of training, just put to good use. I appreciate the potential harm that can be done with this, but that doesn't innately mean the technique is itself bad.



Fay V said:


> It is a good thing to use in a therapeutic way with professionals, but It seems like it's tempting the devil to do something of no therapeutic value for the hell of it.



*shrug* The same could be said of chili-heads, adrenalin junkies, sadomasochists, and lots of other people. The risk of injury has to be weighed against the emotional thrill of the experience itself. SSC isn't just for bondage.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2011)

Interesting.
Retarded and pointless, yes... but interesting.


----------



## Heimdal (May 10, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'd rather not do something that could potentially fuck my mind just so I can pretend to be a man-fox.


 
Even if it is done successfully, with no side issues, thinking you are a man-fox is already a huge mindfuck. It sounds like a lose-lose scenario.

Additionally, anyone who believes they are an animal-man, whether by hypnosis or whatever, is not going to have an objective perspective anyone should listen to. I can't think of a way where it isn't just fucking them up. Not when we're talking about pretending you're an animal-person, anyways.


----------

